# Decodificador tv (filtro noch),antena para tv y amplificador



## l88_782

Hola!!! Queria saber si alguien sabe como hacer un filtro noch para tv. Por que aca en Viedma Argentina, se usa eso, es un tubito metalico que se conecta antes de la entrada a la tv ente el cable que viene de la calle ey la tv, sin alimentaciòn, en alguna oportunidad alguien me dijo que lo podia hacer con dos capasitores ceramicos y dos trimers verdes,el problema es que los capasitores seramicos son de 10 micro faradios no los puedo consegir, si a alguien le interesa este circuito pidanmelo que se los paso, si alguen me puiede ayadar ya sea haciendo alguna modificacion o con algun otro circuito se lo agradesere.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fierros

hu me lo pasarias por favor???
Muchisimas gracias....


----------



## l88_782

bueno no lo tengo aca por que estoy en un cyber despues lo dibujo en mi casa pero es sencillo a la entrada se conecta 1 capasitor ceramico de 10 micros la otra pata ba conectada al trimers verde y a tierra el trimer se conecta en serie con el otro trimer verde y la pata del segundo trimer verde ba al capacitor de 10 micros y a tierra, y la pata que queda del capacitor ceramico de 10 micros es la salida, todo esto va dentro de un tibo, me dijieron que se hacea con tubes de redoxson que son de aluminio y la tierra se concta a ese tubo, ya para mañana pasado te hago un dibujo.
¿Dende vivis usan ese tipo de decodificacion? ¿De donde sos?

Saludos!!


----------



## Fierros

buenos aires.. capital... villa urquiza..


----------



## l88_782

Bueno acà te lo paso como mi intensión no es sacarle el merito a nadia tambien busque que me lo habia dado a mi, y esa persona es XMRLING que hizo en este fore el completisimo informe sobre decodificador de tv.Les cuento que la compania que brinda el cirvicio de cable aca es SUPERCANAL y utiliza este metodo de decodificasiòn.


----------



## l88_782

Me gustaría que si en el lugar donde vive utilizan estos filtros digan de donde son por que por hay, hay gente que recien empieza como me pasava a mi que no sabe si es este el tipo de decodificador es el que  se utiliza en su ciudad.

les dejo una pagina donde hay otro, estos son los "verdaderos" que te venden las empresas de cable.


*http://www.dewtronics.com/tutorials/descramblers/notchfilter/df222.html*


A este circuito se le puede hacer una modificaciòn para que el circuito no sea tan complejo àunque va a hacerse mas difìcil la sintonisaciòn del canal, osea que te va a llevar mas tiempo encontrar el canal (variando el trimer).
Lo que a mi se me ocurrio es sacar las ramas del  circuitos C-L que se conectan a tierra, estas le davan la sintonia fina(*hay que provar en mi caso se ve vastante vien, la verdad que no se como se veria armando todo el circuito como deveria ser, yo directamente lo hice asì*) saque las los 2 ramas que se ancuentran en forma vertical en el diagrama. Solamente quedan L2, L3 y C3.Es mas se podria poner un capasitor variable en ves de una bobina bariable, lo unico que hace este circuito es entrar en resonancia y por ello recorta la onda.( *el mio se ve un poquito lluvioso pero la verdad que vastente bien*)

*IMPORTANTE:* Esta modificaciòn esta pensada para el circuito  "*Rainbow TV Notch Filter Kit **DF-222*" entre los canales 7 y 22.No para el otro (canal 2-6)


----------



## l88_782

Bueno acá les de dejo una pagina para el q le interece es el circuito de un amplificador de video. Por los componentes y en sí, es sensillo y barato, yo todavia no lo construi espero hacerlo en unas semanas, cuando lo arme les cuento.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/003/

Lo importante en este tipo de circuito es soltar dodo  lo mas serca pesibre a la plaqueta y colocarlo dentro de una caja metalica para que no tengamos inter ferencias.


----------



## l88_782

*che les cuento que en uno de esos programas de comparto de archivo ley que con un foquito de esos te auto se podia hacer una antena y lo probe,y la verdad que funciona la joda es que no se puede soldar el foco al cable hacique hay que buscar un portalamparas,si se lo conecta al amplificador de de video se consigen buenos resultados, les recomiendo que prueven. yo lo ise con un foco de esos redondos delanteros de auto, los grandes,hay que romper el vidrio con cuidaado de que no se deñe el filamento,despueslo colocas en el portalamparas, colocas el positivo al conductor del medio del cable coaxial, y el otro a la malla esa trensada de afuera lo conectas y listo,les recuerdo que esto no lo "invente" yo es de otra persona que no encuentro el nombre.una ves enchufado a la tv hay que buscar a donde esta la mejor resepciòn yo lo tengo apuntando a la caja del cable que esta a la esquina (eso no es robar cable,ya que no estas conectado a nada,solo capto las señales que pierde la caja).
Bueno a mi me funciono espero que a ustedes tambien.*


----------



## l88_782

hola!!! les comento que aca mis frofesores de electrronica me digieron que hay otra forma da hacerlo pero no me quieren desir como, lo unico que me dijieron es que tenge que llevar la señal de video de 127Mhz a 131 Mhs. alguien save como hacerlo? se que es con bobinas y capasitores.es lo unico que se.Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## l88_782

aca les dejo una pagina que encontre que esta muy buena de donde se pueden sacar varios circuitos relacionados con uhf, la verdad que no los probe pero es muy pocible q funsionen, tamcoso son gran cosa, les aconsejo que miren la seccion de trucos donde entre otras cosas enceña a hacer que el tele tenga mayor ganancia, bueno vasta de comentarios aca les dejo la pag.  


http://www.tecno-ciencia.com/uhf/uhf.htm

Salu2 a todos y espero que les sirva cualquier duda o comentario sera bien resibido.


----------



## linoush02

es bastante interesante, GRACIAS POR EL APORTE


----------



## c.d.m.c

jajaja.hombre casi 5 anos despues, pero lo felicito muy buen aporte y muy buen trabalo el tuyo de compartir tus conocimientos, jeje espero q en ese tiempo si hayas encontrado el decodificador q estaba buscando. la buena hombre suerte


----------



## justinrivera

yo necesito diagrama decodificador canal 98. alguien que me ayude gracias


----------



## solracsosa

Que tal justinrivera yo tambien soy de Guatemala , fijate que yo tengo el diagrama de un decodificador para canal 98, ya que desarme uno que tenia y lo copie, lo tengo en papel pero lo voy a escanear y lo subo. saludos


----------



## estuardogt

Solracsosa si pudieras subir el diagrama del decodificador para el canal 98 te agradeceria bastante, gracias


----------



## bikeridebike

mr, quiero saber si ya tien ud la imagen escaneada del decodificador de frecuencia ??


----------

